# Sc Yard Haunt Video 2006



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

i enjoy giving the neighborhood kids a visual treat every halloween. we seem to get more trick or treaters every year. as long as they come, i will continue to put it out. y'all seem to come up with some great ideas that i borrow a little of every year! thanks for looking.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, that is so cool.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Loved the video.
I hope you stick around and teach us a few things.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

As they said on the movie "Twister", dude you are the extreme.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That was awesome!
Not only was the display great...
But the presentation with the video was also very cool!
Awesome work!
I can't wait to see what you are able to cook up for this year!
.


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW that was so cool!!!!!!!!!! Seems as though sometimes just the simple movement of a prop would freak the kids/parents out. The turning of the heads, the guy half burried. Loved the rat under the pitch fork hehe. Sceyedoc that is totally way awsome.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've watched this before and it was one of the best yard display vids I found. Great collection of props and something for everyone. What mechanism are you using for the turning heads?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great video.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

i feel completly ready to build stuff wow...inspirationally good!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Now THAT puts me in the mood for Halloween! Great work -


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd love to see the mechanics on that clown that slowly turns his head and eyes. Got to say you really have an interesting haunt. Really like what you've done with it! Not to mention the very professional editing job.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Great Haunt Doc
Hope to see more of you around these parts


----------

